

Ask HN: Looking for Canadian immigration advise - aghll0ihph2bbe8

Programmer (C++, Bash, Python, PHP) looking for a way to immigrate to Canada since 2008, started an immigration process with Quebec [1] and then with the Canadian government [2].<p>I live in a South American country suffering an internal armed conflict, and this is one of the main reasons for the immigration, it does not affects me directly though but I do not see a good future for me being here.<p>I work for a USA company where all employees work remotely. They have tried to help me but they can not offer me a Visa for Canada, maybe for the USA but I would not feel safe there being an immigrant.<p>People around me tell me all the time that I am smart, that I should be working at Google, I laugh every time but decided to try it. I have been interviewed by good companies during the last months with (generally) good results, they declined their offers after I told them about my situation. And most of the companies that interviewed me can not hire a foreigner anyway (SpaceX is an example) so I do not blame them, but this is a proof that I am losing opportunities in life to keep progressing while living in this country.<p>I have this idea that human life is based on goals, people without goals lose their desire to live. I am not talking about suicide, in most cases they just sink in a mental state and stop progress, they just wake up, eat, work, sleep, and repeat. And this is what I do every day of my life; I do not have friends, nor a girlfriend, I only go out to pay the bills and buy food; I am basically starting to lose my goals in life.<p>What would you do if you were me?<p>[1] Three documents (ID, Birth Cert, University Degree) were not original according to them, I sent copies authenticated by a local Canadian lawyer because I needed them here, it took them twenty months to reject the application so fortunately I did not send the originals.<p>[2] Profile was not good enough for a skilled working according to them.
======
kleer001
Maybe try working for the visual effects industry in Canada? It might be
easier for you to immigrate from the inside. VFX industry has lots of tax
write offs in Canada, so, they hire a lot. That might be an edge for you. Try
Sony Imageworks, Double Negative, Image Engine, Method, Encore, Motion Picture
Company. You don't need to have a background in art, they need lots of
technical help.

The real thing that sucks is that you can't get hired under NAFTA, which has
no limit on the number of years you can work in Canada.

